# Which Bristol/South-West urbanites have you met?



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

I met JTG a very long time ago... after that, bristle-krs. Apart from that though, I don't think I've met (m)any others. Who have you met?


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 11, 2006)

I met cyberfairy once.  I was in a real hurry, so I wished her happy birthday and ran off.  Sorry.


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 11, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> I met cyberfairy once.  I was in a real hurry, so I wished her happy birthday and ran off.  Sorry.


Thats ok  I have meant krs and Spacehopper, fat hamster, bombscare, fizzer and some other ones i cann remeber as was drunk


----------



## wiskey (Apr 11, 2006)

tedix - of the 30 odd posts in this forum you've posted last on 18 of them. 

do you pay for your bandwidth?


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

Oh yes, I have met spacehopper a couple of times as well


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> tedix - of the 30 odd posts in this forum you've posted last on 18 of them.
> 
> do you pay for your bandwidth?


I'm just committed to the cause


----------



## wiskey (Apr 11, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> I met JTG a very long time ago... after that, bristle-krs. Apart from that though, I don't think I've met (m)any others. Who have you met?



i've got photographic proof we've met


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> i've got photographic proof we've met


I thought you were london not south west? Oh well... I've met you as well then!


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 11, 2006)

Oh jln88, my brother


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Oh jln88, my brother


88? Is he a nazi then?


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 11, 2006)

I met a whole bunch of them at a pre ashton court meet up last year. Must have been about a couple of dozen urbanites there, but I still haven't met half of the people here.


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 11, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> 88? Is he a nazi then?


Worse


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Worse


poor you


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 11, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> poor you


Poor him


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 11, 2006)

Poor jln88


----------



## Miscellaneous (Apr 11, 2006)

noone iirc


----------



## Isambard (Apr 11, 2006)

Loads innit!


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

I've also met anyone who was in JTG and KRS's flat on the day of their birthday bash, but I'm not sure what everyone's urban name was so I'm afraid I can't name them


----------



## JTG (Apr 11, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> I thought you were london not south west? Oh well... I've met you as well then!



wiskers is a part time south west resident and full time south west native.

Keep up fool.


----------



## Derian (Apr 11, 2006)

So far, I've met Tedix, Bristle-krs, JTG and Boskysquelch


----------



## felixthecat (Apr 11, 2006)

Fat Hamster, Highpriestess66, Kalidarkone - think I met Krs at Ashton court last year and probly a few others (sorry if I don't remember but it was that sort of event  ). Oh yeah, and JTG for about 2 seconds at Glastonbury last year.


----------



## onenameshelley (Apr 11, 2006)

Lots and they are all lovely, you get tea, cake, goulash, drugs and lots of cuddles its like home but with more oxygen


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 11, 2006)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> Lots and they are all lovely, you get tea, cake, goulash, drugs and lots of cuddles its like home but with more oxygen


Goulash? Have you got us mixed up with the Hungarian forum?


----------



## onenameshelley (Apr 11, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Goulash? Have you got us mixed up with the Hungarian forum?




Nope Krs gave me goulash and i had some jerk chicken once too


----------



## marty21 (Apr 11, 2006)

i met a couple who now post on another place, butchers and geri


----------



## Iam (Apr 11, 2006)

Loads.

I've not met any Welsh ones, tho.


----------



## Callie (Apr 11, 2006)

krs   
JTG
Fizzerbird
djbombscare
Isambard
Sunspots
fat hamster
skin
kalidarkone (+ masterdkone)
high preistess66
gentlegreen
Iam
Cakes
munkeeunit
tedix
boskysquelch
rubbershoes
mrsrubbershoes
fucthest8
secretsquirrel
two sheds
wiskey
cyberfairy
geri
butchersapron
on_the_fly


when I say met, I mean was in the same vacinity as and saw them with my own eyes. I didnt necessarily talk to them 

Oh and Im sure Ive forgotten a load of people   sorry!


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 11, 2006)

Callie said:
			
		

> krs
> JTG
> Fizzerbird
> djbombscare
> ...


I forgot you   Sorry!  Can you still make it on friday to the bath meet btw?   oh I think I may have nicked baccy of gentlegreen at aston court but was very drunk so not sure..


----------



## Callie (Apr 11, 2006)

welllllll, Im working Friday morning (in London) but will be heading to Bristol straight afterwards. So in theory YES, in practice....maybe! 

*goes to check bath meet thread*


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 11, 2006)

*confirmed sightings:*

archibald leach
baby hamster
badnewswade
blue bauble
boskysquelch
Bristolian
butchersapron
Cakes
cyberfairy
djbombscare
Drive Like Jehu
easy g
fat hamster
felixthecat
Fizzerbird
fucthest8
gentlegreen
geri
grasshopper
highpriestess66
high voltage
Iam
Isambard
izz
JTG 
jusali (both of them)
kalidarkone (+ masterdkone)
kevicious
lollybelle
madnomad
munkeeunit
on_the_fly
Piers Gibbon
red3k
rubbershoes (+ mrsrubbershoes)
secretsquirrel
skin
space-hopper
Sunspots
tedix
two sheds
wiskey
Zaskar


----------



## Iam (Apr 11, 2006)

I've met Sturdy Wrists.


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 11, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> archibald leach
> baby hamster
> badnewswade
> blue bauble
> ...




Hooray! It's Bristle-Krs   

Also Velouria and Mation.


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 11, 2006)

and also at the pre ashton court thing was.

pinkmonkey, pinkmonkey

la la la la la

pinkmonkey


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 11, 2006)

boskysquelch
bristlekrs
JTG 
kalidarkone
tedix
wiskey

but mostly only briefly (with honourable exceptions).

i hope to meet more.


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 11, 2006)

I haven't got a fuckin' clue what _any_ of you look like.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 11, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Hooray! It's Bristle-Krs


hoorah

you should visit more chum


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 11, 2006)

hang on...

pinkmonkey?
velouria?
mation?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 11, 2006)

marty21 said:
			
		

> hoorah
> 
> you should visit more chum



i heard there was a war with the welsh, i just came to represent


----------



## Callie (Apr 11, 2006)

mation, velouria and pinkmonkey are not official southwesterners. honourary perhaps.

and I knew krs would have a ready compiled list of everyone he's every met


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 11, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> hang on...
> 
> pinkmonkey?
> velouria?
> mation?



Quite right. Not south west urbanites, just urbanites in general.

Bad munkee!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 11, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> i heard there was a war with the welsh, i just came to represent



you're a brave little soldier


----------



## Callie (Apr 11, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> archibald leach
> baby hamster
> blue bauble
> Drive Like Jehu
> ...




I knew there'd be some I'd forget


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 11, 2006)

Callie said:
			
		

> and I knew krs would have a ready compiled list of everyone he's every met



Krs, yesterday:


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

Callie said:
			
		

> I knew there'd be some I'd forget


the problem I find is that I'm sometimes introduced to people... but I haven't got a clue who they are on urban cos no-one ever tells me  Does newbie count as a south west urbanite? cos I've met him as well briefly


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 11, 2006)

marty21 said:
			
		

> you're a brave little soldier


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 11, 2006)

do the native swindonites count?


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 11, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> do the native swindonites count?



It is the South West, they just smell like londoners is all.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 11, 2006)

in that case, i add Onket and STFC to my list


----------



## marty21 (Apr 11, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> in that case, i add Onket and STFC to my list



snap

and bumpkin hollis as well


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 11, 2006)

marty21 said:
			
		

> snap
> 
> and bumpkin hollis as well



Now there's a west country name for you


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 11, 2006)

marty21 said:
			
		

> snap
> 
> and bumpkin hollis as well


ooh - i wasn't sure of the orientation of his bumpkiness

cool

boskysquelch
bristlekrs
Hollis
JTG
kalidarkone
Onket
STFC
tedix
wiskey

and Crispy!


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

ooh of course... I can add Hollis to my list as well


----------



## marty21 (Apr 11, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> ooh - i wasn't sure of the orientation of his bumpkiness
> 
> cool
> 
> ...




i'm a bumpkin too

add me to the list


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 11, 2006)

boskysquelch
bristlekrs
Crispy
Hollis
JTG
kalidarkone
marty21
Onket
STFC
tedix
wiskey


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 11, 2006)

Callie said:
			
		

> mrsrubbershoes




technically not an urbanite as she's never even looked at u75, let alone registered or posted. but an hon. ment. all the same 

i've met some of the above and  *hollis *(when he was in taunton) as well as long departed poster *Judge *and *WHSpliff *, now resurrected as *mikeinworthing*


----------



## JTG (Apr 11, 2006)

archibald leach
baby hamster
bam bam
blue bauble
boskysquelch
bristle-krs
Bristolian
Brixton Hatter (from Stroud originally)
butchersapron
butterfly child
Cakes
Crispy
cyberfairy
djbombscare
Drive Like Jehu
Dubversion
easy g
fat hamster
felixthecat
Fizzerbird
fucthest8
gentlegreen
geri
grasshopper
highpriestess66
Hollis
Iam
ICB
Isambard
jusali (both of them)
kalidarkone (+ masterdkone)
kevicious
lollybelle
madnomad
munkeeunit
newbie
on_the_fly
Onket
Piers Gibbon
red3k
rubbershoes
secretsquirrel
Shmu
skin
space-hopper
Sunspots
tedix
the lone runner
two sheds
wiskey


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

you've got yourself on that list  I've met bam bam as well... in fact, she was the 2nd urbanite I met after JTG I think


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

oh yeah... does newbie count? I asked but no-one answered


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 11, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> archibald leach
> baby hamster
> bam bam
> blue bauble
> ...



coat-tailer  (and you missed me off  ) (and you left you on there  )


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 11, 2006)

*amended list*

archibald leach
baby hamster
badnewswade
bam bam
blue bauble
boskysquelch
Bristolian
Brixton Hatter (from Stroud originally)
butchersapron
Cakes
Crispy (ex-pat)
cyberfairy
djbombscare
Drive Like Jehu
easy g
fat hamster
felixthecat
Fizzerbird
fucthest8
gentlegreen
geri
grasshopper
highpriestess66
high voltage
hollis (if everyone else is having him, so am i)
Iam
Isambard
izz
JTG
jusali (both of them)
kalidarkone (+ masterdkone)
kevicious
lollybelle
madnomad
munkeeunit
on_the_fly
Piers Gibbon
red3k
rubbershoes (+ mrsrubbershoes)
secretsquirrel
skin
space-hopper
Sunspots
the lone runner (in the same room at least)
tedix
two sheds
wiskey
Zaskar


----------



## Derian (Apr 11, 2006)

*adds Marty21, Onket and Hollis*


----------



## JTG (Apr 11, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> hollis (if everyone else is having him, so am i)



lucky old Hollis


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 11, 2006)

i *may* have met inks, in a previous life...


----------



## JLN88 (Apr 11, 2006)

Iam at ashton court last year, and someone else i forget, sorry! Oh yes and cyberfairy my sister/cousin.


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

Ok, here's my list then seeing as everyone's doing one  

JTG
bristle-krs
bam bam
space-hopper
wiskey
Hollis
newbie (until someone tells me he's not allowed!)

anyone who was in JTG and krs's flat on their birthday bash day as well. I was introduced to everyone but unfortunately not by urban names so I ain't got a clue who people were


----------



## Iam (Apr 11, 2006)

JLN88 said:
			
		

> Iam at ashton court last year, and someone else i forget, sorry!



It's good to make an impression.


----------



## JLN88 (Apr 11, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> It's good to make an impression.



You told me that my name meant something to do with hitler. That'll teach me for lazily knocking down my initials and D.O.B


----------



## Iam (Apr 11, 2006)

Did I really?

Wow.

 

I was _very_ fucked.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 11, 2006)

*amended v2.0*

archibald leach
baby hamster
badnewswade
bam bam
blue bauble
boskysquelch
Bristolian
Brixton Hatter (from Stroud originally)
butchersapron
Cakes
Crispy (ex-pat)
cyberfairy
djbombscare
Drive Like Jehu
easy g
fat hamster
felixthecat
Fizzerbird
frenzbob (seen but not introduced)
fucthest8
gentlegreen
geri
grasshopper
highpriestess66
high voltage
hollis (if everyone else is having him, so am i)
Iam
Isambard
izz
jln88
JTG
jusali (both of them)
kalidarkone (+ masterdkone)
kevicious
lollybelle
madnomad
mr whippy
munkeeunit
newbie (jumping on the tedix bandwagon)
on_the_fly
Piers Gibbon
red3k
rubbershoes (+ mrsrubbershoes)
secretsquirrel
skin
space-hopper
Sunspots
the lone runner (in the same room at least)
tedix
two sheds
wiskey
Zaskar


----------



## JLN88 (Apr 11, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> Did I really?
> 
> Wow.
> 
> ...



they put something in those pies, i swear.


----------



## Derian (Apr 11, 2006)

JLN88 said:
			
		

> and cyberfairy my sister/cousin.



She's both


----------



## Callie (Apr 11, 2006)

theyre a bit weird and inbred down that way


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 11, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> She's both



this is the westcountry


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 11, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> She's both


We are from devon! I do not know why jln88 thinks it is better/more socially acceptable for me to be related to him twice  Once is bad enuf


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm confused... how are you cousins as well? I'm sure it's possible, I just can't quite figure it out


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 11, 2006)

*draws tedix a diagram*


----------



## Derian (Apr 11, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> We are from devon! I do not know why jln88 thinks it is better/more socially acceptable for me to be related to him twice  Once is bad enuf



I thought you might have hailed from Helston fer a minute then ....


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> *draws tedix a diagram*


*drums fingers waiting for diagram*


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 11, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> I thought you might have hailed from Helston fer a minute then ....


tobyjugs my sister! *awaits lawsuit from tobyjug*


----------



## JLN88 (Apr 11, 2006)

*grows extra inbred arm*


----------



## Iam (Apr 11, 2006)

That's 

I wish I could grow limbs at will.


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 11, 2006)

I can't keep up. People are posting faster than I can read.

Wales is slipping deep into the time vortex opening up from the frenetic whirlpool of posting activity.


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

poor old wales


----------



## Iam (Apr 11, 2006)

krs = heavy artillery


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 11, 2006)

jln88 - have i met you? y/n


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 11, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> jln88 - have i met you? y/n



I recommend you consult a solicitor before answering that question


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 11, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> I can't keep up. People are posting faster than I can read.
> 
> Wales is slipping deep into the time vortex opening up from the frenetic whirlpool of posting activity.



Wales was the initial spark, but I think in scientific terms we've probably reached some sort of critical mass and become completely self-perpetuating!


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 11, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> I can't keep up. People are posting faster than I can read.
> 
> Wales is slipping deep into the time vortex opening up from the frenetic whirlpool of posting activity.


I cant type fast  if i did, Wales would err be all at sea. i use two fingers-the rest coil clumsily into my hand despite doing 'Mavis Beacon' typing tutorials  By the time I have typed this, we will all be travlling in hovercrafts and ants will be our king


----------



## JLN88 (Apr 11, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> jln88 - have i met you? y/n



i dont think you have, should do on friday though.


----------



## Derian (Apr 11, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> tobyjugs my sister! *awaits lawsuit from tobyjug*



I knew it  

You got a motorbike cyberfairy?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 11, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> krs = heavy artillery



more a bulletin board von blücher, if you will


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 11, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> jln88 - have i met you? y/n


he was with me, the pissed one in the silly hat! looked a bit like me but far uglier. And with hairyer boobs


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 11, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> By the time I have typed this, we will all be travlling in hovercrafts and ants will be our king



You speak of the future,

but has it already happened in the past? 

Which is which?????


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 11, 2006)

JLN88 said:
			
		

> i dont think you have, should do on friday though.




don't avoid the question


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 11, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> he was with me, the pissed one in the silly hat! looked a bit like me but far uglier. And with bigger boobs



at last - a straight talker.

i like a straight talking woman - dammit, you have balls - big, brass balls


----------



## Iam (Apr 11, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> more a bulletin board von blücher, if you will





I had to look him up, of course


----------



## JLN88 (Apr 11, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> don't avoid the question



i think the real question here is, have you met me?


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> at last - a straight talker.
> 
> i like a straight talking woman - dammit, you have balls - big, brass balls


can we have the amended list now please?


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 11, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> at last - a straight talker.
> 
> i like a straight talking woman - dammit, you have balls - big, brass balls


*pulls out brass ball wiper, wipes, smiles at angelic face in reflection*


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 11, 2006)

JLN88 said:
			
		

> i think the real question here is, have you met me?



I told you you should have consulted a solicitor before answering Krs's questions.

I did try...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 11, 2006)

*v2.1*

archibald leach
baby hamster
badnewswade
bam bam
blue bauble
boskysquelch
Bristolian
Brixton Hatter (from Stroud originally)
butchersapron
Cakes
Crispy (ex-pat)
cyberfairy
djbombscare
Drive Like Jehu
easy g
fat hamster
felixthecat
Fizzerbird
fucthest8
gentlegreen
geri
grasshopper
highpriestess66
high voltage
hollis (if everyone else is having him, so am i)
Iam
Isambard
izz
JTG
jusali (both of them)
kalidarkone (+ masterdkone)
kevicious
lollybelle
madnomad
munkeeunit
on_the_fly
Piers Gibbon
red3k
rubbershoes (+ mrsrubbershoes)
secretsquirrel
skin
space-hopper
Sunspots
the lone runner (in the same room at least)
tedix
two sheds
wiskey
Zaskar

missing is one person i knew irl who turned out to be a lurker... can't remember the board name though


----------



## Iam (Apr 11, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> You speak of the future,
> 
> but has it already happened in the past?
> 
> Which is which?????



Time is merely illusionary.

It always is on Tuesday evenings.


----------



## madamv (Apr 11, 2006)

Callie said:
			
		

> Oh and Im sure Ive forgotten a load of people   sorry!



and me!!    

I have no one on my list


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 11, 2006)

JLN88 said:
			
		

> i think the real question here is, have you met me?



y/n

???


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 11, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> Time is merely illusionary.
> 
> It always is on Tuesday evenings.



How many evenings...

which tuesdays...

they are all relative to each other...


----------



## Derian (Apr 11, 2006)

*gasps in awe*


Krs's list is alphabetical


----------



## Iam (Apr 11, 2006)

You were both there at the same time, if that's any help...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 11, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> *gasps in awe*
> 
> 
> Krs's list is alphabetical



naturellement, ma cherie


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 11, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> *gasps in awe*
> 
> 
> Krs's list is alphabetical


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 11, 2006)

madamv said:
			
		

> and me!!
> 
> I have no one on my list


I think you should come to the Bell in Bath on friday then


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> archibald leach
> baby hamster
> badnewswade
> bam bam
> ...


you missed newbie off that list again


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 11, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> you missed newbie off that list again


----------



## Derian (Apr 11, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> naturellement, ma cherie



It's only lacking one thing. A small thing, but a thing nonetheless....


----------



## JTG (Apr 11, 2006)

I think krs may have mey bish and abs, who now live in Cornwall somewhere.


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 11, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> It's only lacking one thing. A small thing, but a thing nonetheless....


----------



## Derian (Apr 11, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

>



innit


----------



## JLN88 (Apr 11, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> y/n
> 
> ???



no, no you havent...Or have you?




Nope, you havent!


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 11, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> innit


----------



## Derian (Apr 11, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

>



innit again


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 11, 2006)

*Final*

dammit 

archibald leach
baby hamster
badnewswade
bam bam
blue bauble
boskysquelch
Bristolian
Brixton Hatter (from Stroud originally)
butchersapron
Cakes
Crispy (ex-pat)
cyberfairy
djbombscare
Drive Like Jehu
easy g
fat hamster
felixthecat
Fizzerbird
fucthest8
gentlegreen
geri
grasshopper
highpriestess66
high voltage
hollis (if everyone else is having him, so am i)
Iam
Isambard
izz
JTG
jusali (both of them)
kalidarkone (+ masterdkone)
kevicious
lollybelle
madnomad
munkeeunit
newbie (using the tedix criteria)
on_the_fly
Piers Gibbon
red3k
rubbershoes (+ mrsrubbershoes)
secretsquirrel
skin
space-hopper
Sunspots
the lone runner (in the same room at least)
tedix
two sheds
wiskey
Zaskar

missing is one person i knew irl who turned out to be a lurker... can't remember the board name though


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 11, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> dammit
> 
> archibald leach
> baby hamster
> ...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 11, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> It's only lacking one thing. A small thing, but a thing nonetheless....




what? for the love of god, tellllll me!!!


----------



## Derian (Apr 11, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> dammit
> 
> archibald leach
> baby hamster
> ...




Still missing a certain summat ....


----------



## Iam (Apr 11, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> How many evenings...
> 
> which tuesdays...
> 
> they are all relative to each other...



Most of them.

The ones which are Tuesdays 

Indeed they are. I'm glad we understand each other. The dangers otherwise are unspeakable.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 11, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> I think krs may have mey bish and abs, who now live in Cornwall somewhere.



arrrrgh


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 11, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> Still missing a certain summat ....


----------



## Derian (Apr 11, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> what? for the love of god, tellllll me!!!



A link to the quintessential by each of the names


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

*FAO bristle-krs*




			
				JTG said:
			
		

> I think krs may have mey bish and abs, who now live in Cornwall somewhere.


did you see this one? another couple for your list


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 11, 2006)

JLN88 said:
			
		

> no, no you havent...Or have you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey jnl..remember that time you met krs?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 11, 2006)

abstract1
archibald leach
baby hamster
badnewswade
bam bam
blue bauble
boskysquelch
Bristolian
Brixton Hatter (from Stroud originally)
butchersapron
Cakes
Crispy (ex-pat)
cyberfairy
djbombscare
Drive Like Jehu
easy g
fat hamster
felixthecat
Fizzerbird
fucthest8
gentlegreen
geri
grasshopper
highpriestess66
high voltage
hollis (if everyone else is having him, so am i)
Iam
Isambard
izz
JTG
jusali (both of them)
kalidarkone (+ masterdkone)
kevicious
lollybelle
madnomad
mr bishie
munkeeunit
newbie (using the tedix criteria)
on_the_fly
Piers Gibbon
red3k
rubbershoes (+ mrsrubbershoes)
secretsquirrel
skin
space-hopper
Sunspots
the lone runner (in the same room at least)
tedix
two sheds
wiskey
Zaskar

missing is one person i knew irl who turned out to be a lurker... can't remember the board name though


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 11, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> A link to the quintessential by each of the names


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 11, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> hey jnl..remember that time you met krs?



have we met?

charmed,, i'm sure 

<extends hand>


----------



## JLN88 (Apr 11, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> hey jnl..remember that time you met krs?



Ooooh yes! good times.


----------



## Derian (Apr 11, 2006)

JLN88 said:
			
		

> Ooooh yes! good times.



She said jnl - that's not you


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> abstract1
> archibald leach
> baby hamster
> badnewswade
> ...


you missed JLN88 off that list too


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 11, 2006)

<falls to knees, breaks down and cries a silent scream>

abstract1
archibald leach
baby hamster
badnewswade
bam bam
blue bauble
boskysquelch
Bristolian
Brixton Hatter (from Stroud originally)
butchersapron
Cakes
Crispy (ex-pat)
cyberfairy
djbombscare
Drive Like Jehu
easy g
fat hamster
felixthecat
Fizzerbird
fucthest8
gentlegreen
geri
grasshopper
highpriestess66
high voltage
hollis (if everyone else is having him, so am i)
Iam
Isambard
izz
jln88
JTG
jusali (both of them)
kalidarkone (+ masterdkone)
kevicious
lollybelle
madnomad
mr bishie
munkeeunit
newbie (using the tedix criteria)
on_the_fly
Piers Gibbon
red3k
rubbershoes (+ mrsrubbershoes)
secretsquirrel
skin
space-hopper
Sunspots
the lone runner (in the same room at least)
tedix
thora (another ex-pat)
two sheds
wiskey
Zaskar

missing is one person i knew irl who turned out to be a lurker... can't remember the board name though


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 11, 2006)

must...

eat...

my....

tea...

*munkeeunit claws himself away from pc and... time... vortex... engul...

fing.. us.. aaaaaaaaalllllllllllllllllllllllllll................*


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 11, 2006)

Now I have to meet you, so I can be on the list


----------



## JLN88 (Apr 11, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> She said jnl - that's not you



  This proves me and cyberfairy are related.


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> <falls to knees, breaks down and cries a silent scream>
> 
> abstract1
> archibald leach
> ...



I didn't realise thora was a bristol ex-pat 

edit: all seems to be in order with regards to your list... good job mate


----------



## Derian (Apr 11, 2006)

JLN88 said:
			
		

> This proves me and cyberfairy are related.



Have you got my bribery freddo frogs ready??


----------



## JLN88 (Apr 11, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> Have you got my bribery freddo frogs ready??



They got cold so all leaped into my mouth to stay warm. However, i shall go down to the shop and purchase some more lil critters.


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 11, 2006)

must... 

eat...

my...

tea...

before...

it...

burns...

*munkeeunit finally claws himself out of the time vortex and prepares to feed on food*


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 11, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> must...
> 
> eat...
> 
> ...



food?

that's so _welsh_ 

i had high hopes for you, munkee m'lad...


----------



## JTG (Apr 11, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> I didn't realise thora was a bristol ex-pat
> 
> edit: all seems to be in order with regards to your list... good job mate



she isn't, she's a Devizes ex pat


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> she isn't, she's a Devizes ex pat


right you are... pip


----------



## JTG (Apr 11, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> <falls to knees, breaks down and cries a silent scream>
> 
> abstract1
> archibald leach
> ...



I take it you haven't met Dubversion then?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 11, 2006)

*bangs head*


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 11, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> food?
> 
> that's so _welsh_
> 
> i had high hopes for you, munkee m'lad...



It's not human food, it's munkee food.

Which is different.

I need it to sustain my munkee powers.

Which are beyond human, and their normal human food sources.


----------



## JTG (Apr 11, 2006)

pwned!!!!111

(@ krs)


----------



## Iam (Apr 11, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> It's not human food, it's munkee food.
> 
> Which is different.
> 
> ...



Bananas for dinner again, eh?


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 11, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> pwned!!!!111


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 11, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> Bananas for dinner again, eh?



No, it's munkee food.

You wouldn't understand.

Munkee.

Food.


----------



## Iam (Apr 11, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

>



http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=pwned


----------



## Iam (Apr 11, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> No, it's munkee food.
> 
> You wouldn't understand.
> 
> ...



http://images.google.co.uk/images?q=Munkee+Food&hl=en&btnG=Search+Images


----------



## Lava (Apr 11, 2006)

Just Tedix and bristle-krs afaik.


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 11, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> http://images.google.co.uk/images?q=Munkee+Food&hl=en&btnG=Search+Images



Munkee Munkee.

Food.


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 11, 2006)

bristle-krs, jittug, fizzer, bumscrub, FH, sunspots (even tho' he only half counts) and spacehopper aka jesus


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 11, 2006)

Red Jezza said:
			
		

> bristle-krs, jittug, fizzer, bumscrub, FH, sunspots (even tho' he only half counts) and spacehopper aka jesus



Sunspots said, as the name suggests, that he is many sunspots and therefore must be counted more than once, and not a mere half?


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 11, 2006)

only boskysquelch and JTG

Oh, and Hollis, Onket and marty21


----------



## Derian (Apr 11, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> only boskysquelch and JTG
> 
> Oh, and Hollis and Onket



And Marty21 bless


----------



## Derian (Apr 11, 2006)

JLN88 said:
			
		

> They got cold so all leaped into my mouth to stay warm. However, i shall go down to the shop and purchase some more lil critters.




Damn right or I'll usurp all available floor space


----------



## marty21 (Apr 11, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> And Marty21 bless


----------



## JLN88 (Apr 11, 2006)

*considers 'forgetting' freddos to watch Derian usurp.*


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 11, 2006)

Red Jezza said:
			
		

> bristle-krs, jittug, fizzer, bumscrub, FH, *sunspots (even tho' he only half counts)* and spacehopper aka jesus



_*shakes fists*_

Oi, ya cheeky fucker!    

I take it that's 'cos I'm not originally from Bristol & SW?   

Okay, so I came from the South-East/home counties.  _-But so did bristle-krs, bombscare and FH!_


----------



## Iam (Apr 11, 2006)

I was born and bred 'ere.

Oo-ar.


----------



## Derian (Apr 11, 2006)

marty21 said:
			
		

>



*waves at top favourite marty21*


----------



## Derian (Apr 11, 2006)

JLN88 said:
			
		

> *considers 'forgetting' freddos to watch Derian usurp.*



*glances forbiddingly under eyebrows*


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 11, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> *glances forbiddingly under eyebrows*


----------



## JLN88 (Apr 11, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> *glances forbiddingly under eyebrows*



ooh la la!


----------



## Derian (Apr 11, 2006)

*polishes ban button*


Damn  doesn't work here


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 11, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> *polishes ban button*



fnarr


----------



## Derian (Apr 11, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> fnarr



But I keep practising


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 11, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> fnarr



fnarr

(fnarr's also come in twos. It's the law.)


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 11, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> But I keep practising



it's the only way to do it right


----------



## Derian (Apr 11, 2006)

I've lost track of all my posts this evening  


I haven't eaten yet  


Have we won?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 11, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> *waves at top favourite marty21*


 

feels wrapped in a warm derian embrace


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 11, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> I've lost track of all my posts this evening
> 
> 
> I haven't eaten yet
> ...



Once we get to 10,000 posts 1st, to go with getting to 9,000 and 8,000 posts 1st, I think the Welsh will have to admit defeat.

I hope.

They're a tenacious bunch and might force us to get to 11,000 posts 1st...

12,000

13,000

14,000.....

(my fingers hurt.)


----------



## Derian (Apr 11, 2006)

marty21 said:
			
		

> feels wrapped in a warm derian embrace




awwwrrr  


We'll keep a welcome in the hillsides etc


and brizzle/bath/ souwest


----------



## marty21 (Apr 11, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Once we get to 10,000 posts 1st, to go with getting to 9,000 and 8,000 posts 1st, I think the Welsh will have to admit defeat.
> 
> I hope.
> 
> ...



you might catch up with me then


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 11, 2006)

marty21 said:
			
		

> you might catch up with me then



I've nearly got my first 1k under my belt   

All thanks to the Welsh surprisingly


----------



## Derian (Apr 11, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Once we get to 10,000 posts 1st, to go with getting to 9,000 and 8,000 posts 1st, I think the Welsh will have to admit defeat.
> 
> I hope.
> 
> ...



Can I go and cook something to eat in the meantime?

<rumbly tummy>


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 11, 2006)

14,008 posts?

i have hazy memories of when i had 14,008 posts...


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 11, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> Can I go and cook something to eat in the meantime?
> 
> <rumbly tummy>



Yes, but make sure you get the permission of Krs first.

He doesn't like people eating food.

I'm sure he eats food himself, but we won't have time to investigate such matters until we have defeated the Welsh once and for all.


----------



## Derian (Apr 11, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Yes, but make sure you get the permission of Krs first.
> 
> He doesn't like people eating food.
> 
> I'm sure he eats food himself, but we won't have time to investigate such matters until we have defeated the Welsh once and for all.



Krs - pretty please can I go and get some food. I have been a very good girl this evening and have done lots of posts and everything and I promise I'll bring your CD on Friday and and and and

*loses breath and falls over*


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 11, 2006)

there's some m.r.e.'s out back, help yourself


----------



## marty21 (Apr 11, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> 14,008 posts?
> 
> i have hazy memories of when i had 14,008 posts...



i have hazy memories of when you had more than double my post count


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 11, 2006)

i got docked by vengeful nemeses


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 11, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> Krs - pretty please can I go and get some food. I have been a very good girl this evening and have done lots of posts and everything and I promise I'll bring your CD on Friday and and and and
> 
> *loses breath and falls over*



Quick, get the ventilator and feeding tube   

You are a hard task master krs, your minnions need rest and food if we are to truly maintain our strength against the Welsh invaders.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 11, 2006)

okay, 5 minutes... but no more 

and i'm doubling picket duty overnight... i don't trust these welshies... poor organisation, but stacks of natural cunning...


----------



## Derian (Apr 11, 2006)

*Sets timer for stir fry*

Anyone want food?


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 11, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> *Sets timer for stir fry*
> 
> Anyone want food?



I'm fine. I topped up on mysterious munkee food earlier.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## Derian (Apr 11, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> I'm fine. I topped up on mysterious munkee food earlier.
> 
> Thanks anyway.



I might have to go to bed. Breakfast instead of tea


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 11, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> I might have to go to bed. Breakfast instead of tea



I'm going to bed soon too, but don't tell the welsh, they'll only stay up all night obsessively trying to get to 10k before us, while we sleep.

Still. It'll take them all night, and I'm sure there'll be some early morning west country sentries to pick up the baton and lever us up to the golden 10k.


----------



## Derian (Apr 11, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> I'm going to bed soon too, but don't tell the welsh, they'll only stay up all night obsessively trying to get to 10k before us, while we sleep.
> 
> Still. It'll take them all night, and I'm sure there'll be some early morning west country sentries to pick up the baton and lever us up to the golden 10k.



Bags of hush, like. They'll never notice


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 11, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> Bags of hush, like. They'll never notice



Just nobody be Welsh and start a 'ssshhhhhhh' thread.

It's a bit of a giveaway


----------



## Derian (Apr 11, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Just nobody be Welsh and start a 'ssshhhhhhh' thread.
> 
> It's a bit of a giveaway



Awwwr  

I lovers them really - we should join forces with light sabres and everything


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 11, 2006)

first we crush them utterly, then we put them under our yoke, give them limited self-determination, and set them on the scots...


----------



## Derian (Apr 11, 2006)

Krs - handing over to you for the night duty  


(try and subvert the scots over to us in the wee small hours)


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 11, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> Awwwr
> 
> I lovers them really - we should join forces with light sabres and everything



Well, I keep saying it's time we joined forces and invaded london. I guess this is also evidence of how warfare creates technological leaps and bounds.

In this case it's the technology of posting up numerous nonsense threads while keeping a straight faced about them *and* posting complete nonsense all over them while keeping a straight face about that too.

The art of war.

London won't know what hit them


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 11, 2006)

....back to the thread....


does the rubbermutt* count as a SW urbanite

cos if so some of you haver met her


*the mull btw


----------



## Derian (Apr 11, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Well, I keep saying it's time we joined forces and invaded london. I guess this is also evidence of how warfare creates technological leaps and bounds.
> 
> In this case it's the technology of posting up numerous nonsense threads while keeping a straight faced about them *and* posting complete nonsense all over them while keeping a straight face about that too.
> 
> ...



We can pwn Lunnon


----------



## strung out (Apr 12, 2006)

*clocks in*


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 12, 2006)

I haven't met any!


----------



## strung out (Apr 12, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> I haven't met any!


 now you can!


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 12, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> now you can!



Sounds ace, but I'm working!


----------



## sparkling (Apr 12, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> dammit
> 
> archibald leach
> baby hamster
> ...


  <jumps up and down all eagerly>  Can it be me?  Pleeeeeaaaaasssee    My aunt lives in Cornwall, my Mum and Dad and little sister live in Southampton, My Nan died in Devon and some of my nicest friends live in Bristol  

If not can I be an offical honary one instead?


----------



## on_the_fly (Apr 12, 2006)

Cant remember all I have met but I would say that all that I have met have been of the nicest sort, kind talkative, and always willing to listen.

wont have a clue about names as always (bar 1 night) been off my face on evberything i can snort or swallow !


----------



## Isambard (Apr 12, 2006)

baby hamster
bam bam
boskysquelch
butchersapron
Cakes
Crispy (ex-pat)
cyberfairy
djbombscare
fat hamster
felixthecat - I think!
Fizzerbird
gentlegreen
geri
highpriestess66
high voltage
hollis (if everyone else is having him, so am i)
Iam
JTG
kalidarkone (+ masterdkone)
munkeeunit
newbie (jumping on the tedix bandwagon)
on_the_fly
red3k
rubbershoes (+ mrsrubbershoes)
secretsquirrel
skin
space-hopper
Sunspots
two sheds

and hoping to meet some ore atMay mush madness / Ashton Court etc.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> If not can I be an offical honary one instead?



of course you can - a normanbury veteran to boot


----------



## marty21 (Apr 12, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

> baby hamster
> bam bam
> boskysquelch
> butchersapron
> ...



dammit - ignored again, we'll always have euston isambard


----------



## strung out (Apr 12, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> of course you can - a normanbury veteran to boot


you'll have to re-do your list now


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> you'll have to re-do your list now




you bastard


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

Krs
fizzer
JTG
bombscare
Isambard
FH
Baby H
Sunspots
Cakes
The Lone Runner
On_The_Fly

...

*takes a deep breath*


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

abstract1
archibald leach
baby hamster
badnewswade
bam bam
blue bauble
boskysquelch
Bristolian
Brixton Hatter (from Stroud originally)
butchersapron
Cakes
Crispy (ex-pat)
cyberfairy
djbombscare
Drive Like Jehu
dubversion (ex-pat)
easy g
fat hamster
felixthecat
Fizzerbird
fucthest8
gentlegreen
geri
grasshopper
highpriestess66
high voltage
hollis (if everyone else is having him, so am i)
Iam
Isambard
izz
jln88
JTG
jusali (both of them)
kalidarkone (+ masterdkone)
kevicious
lollybelle
madnomad
mr bishie
munkeeunit
newbie (using the tedix criteria)
on_the_fly
Piers Gibbon
red3k
rubbershoes (+ mrsrubbershoes)
secretsquirrel
skin
space-hopper
sparkling (familial and honorary)
Sunspots
the lone runner (in the same room at least)
tedix
thora (another ex-pat)
two sheds
wiskey
Zaskar

(plus one rlf-cum-lurker, i.d. unknown)


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

butchers
Crispy
kali
spacey
two sheds
squelcho
Mad Prof GG


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> abstract1
> archibald leach
> baby hamster
> badnewswade
> ...




just trying to confuse you all by reposting the list as a repost


----------



## strung out (Apr 12, 2006)

*peruses list*

everything seems ok for the moment


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

cyberfairy
jln88
hp66


----------



## Isambard (Apr 12, 2006)

marty21 said:
			
		

> dammit - ignored again, we'll always have euston isambard



Oh!  that's cos I blagged the list off KRS!   

So yes, Marty21 too, top pub that at Euston!


----------



## on_the_fly (Apr 12, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> abstract1
> archibald leach
> baby hamster
> badnewswade
> ...



You missed  LadyZ who you met at Kabu last week dude !


----------



## sparkling (Apr 12, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> abstract1
> archibald leach
> baby hamster
> badnewswade
> ...




Kewl     Thank you


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> You missed  LadyZ who you met at Kabu last week dude !



amended 

abstract1
archibald leach
baby hamster
badnewswade
bam bam
blue bauble
boskysquelch
Bristolian
Brixton Hatter (from Stroud originally)
butchersapron
Cakes
Crispy (ex-pat)
cyberfairy
djbombscare
Drive Like Jehu
dubversion (ex-pat)
easy g
fat hamster
felixthecat
Fizzerbird
fucthest8
gentlegreen
geri
grasshopper
highpriestess66
high voltage
hollis (if everyone else is having him, so am i)
Iam
Isambard
izz
jln88
JTG
jusali (both of them)
kalidarkone (+ masterdkone)
kevicious
LadyZ
lollybelle
madnomad
mr bishie
munkeeunit
newbie (using the tedix criteria)
on_the_fly
Piers Gibbon
red3k
rubbershoes (+ mrsrubbershoes)
secretsquirrel
skin
space-hopper
sparkling (familial and honorary)
Sunspots
the lone runner (in the same room at least)
tedix
thora (another ex-pat)
two sheds
wiskey
Zaskar

(plus one rlf-cum-lurker, i.d. unknown)


----------



## Epico (Apr 12, 2006)

dude, and me - at brum arts fest year before last

*feels forgotten*


----------



## strung out (Apr 13, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> amended
> 
> abstract1
> archibald leach
> ...


you might want to put marty21 on that list... (if you've met him of course, which may not be the case)


----------



## space-hopper (Apr 13, 2006)

they are all a bunch of cunts ya know, specially that space-hopper twat


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 13, 2006)

space-hopper said:
			
		

> they are all a bunch of cunts ya know, specially that space-hopper twat



Nah, he's cool actually.   

But yeah, I agree: _the rest of 'em..._


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 13, 2006)

I've wh0red'em all..sphslly that cybergimpy...who knicked my baccy and then chatted  up The Shedster...  ,,,no point tryyying to deny it...fizzer + djbs were witnesses and We took notes and everyphink...you only had a lickle bit of pie juice on yer chin too!  

Yo to the Hopster!..you seen grassy about then?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 13, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> you might want to put marty21 on that list... (if you've met him of course, which may not be the case)



i haven't met him


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 13, 2006)

Epico said:
			
		

> dude, and me - at brum arts fest year before last
> 
> *feels forgotten*



of course! i'd forgotten you were one of us 

abstract1
archibald leach
baby hamster
badnewswade
bam bam
blue bauble
boskysquelch
Bristolian
Brixton Hatter (from Stroud originally)
butchersapron
Cakes
Crispy (ex-pat)
cyberfairy
djbombscare
Drive Like Jehu
dubversion (ex-pat)
easy g
epico
fat hamster
felixthecat
Fizzerbird
fucthest8
gentlegreen
geri
grasshopper
highpriestess66
high voltage
hollis (if everyone else is having him, so am i)
Iam
Isambard
izz
jln88
JTG
jusali (both of them)
kalidarkone (+ masterdkone)
kevicious
LadyZ
lollybelle
madnomad
mr bishie
munkeeunit
newbie (using the tedix criteria)
on_the_fly
Piers Gibbon
red3k
rubbershoes (+ mrsrubbershoes)
secretsquirrel
skin
space-hopper
sparkling (familial and honorary)
Sunspots
the lone runner (in the same room at least)
tedix
thora (another ex-pat)
two sheds
wiskey
Zaskar

(plus one rlf-cum-lurker, i.d. unknown)


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 13, 2006)

*the not met list*

2 Hardcore
[Angel]
banzai
biggaydancingbear
bond1
bristol_citizen
cheltroad
edcase
exosculate
Gerry1time
ground elder
ICB
inks 
J77
jonead
madzone
marty21 [ex-pat]
miscellaneous
Moleman
nellyphant
nightowl
Rah
serotonin
Scott J
shmu
tobyjug (or maybe i have..?
ziconess


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 13, 2006)

^    ^


----------



## strung out (Apr 13, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> 2 Hardcore


she's claiming she's welsh now iirc


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 13, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> ^    ^



you should think yerself lucky...me auntie Wanda 

e2a stuff:::


----------



## strung out (Apr 13, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> 2 Hardcore
> [Angel]
> banzai
> biggaydancingbear
> ...


nice work!


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 13, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> you should think yerself lucky...me auntie Wanda



Wow, so she's your auntie?   

She was in that there _UFO_ series too, wasn't she?  And like, practically every other British TV drama... _-ever!_  

(-Haven't we already had this conversation before?...    )


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 13, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> (-Haven't we already had this conversation before?...    )



Dunt think so  <<and forgetful  ...most of our convo's have been Charlotte Church_centric IIRC>


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 13, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> Dunt think so



Unless... _-somebody else_ on here is related to her too!!!


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 13, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> Unless... _-somebody else_ on here is related to her too!!!



Uo're relait_ted to Charlot? :fallsover:

You nev va saaid!


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 13, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> Uo're relait_ted to Charlot? :fallsover:
> 
> You nev va saaid!



No, not me!   

Unless I'm suffering from deja vu o), _somebody_ on here's definitely mentioned it before.  I'm sure it's probably you.


----------



## Maggot (Apr 13, 2006)

I remember meeting:


Bristle-krs
butchersapron
Crispy (ex-pat)
djbombscare
dubversion (ex-pat)
easy g
fat hamster
Fizzerbird
fucthest8
geri
grtho
highpriestess66
hollisIam
JTG
kalidarkone
lollybelle
mr bishie
red3k
rubbershoes 
secretsquirrel
skin
space-hopper
sparkling 
Sunspots
two sheds
wiskey

(Does Wiskey count?)


----------



## strung out (Apr 15, 2006)

JTG
bristle-krs
wiskey
fractionMan
cyberfairy
JLN88
sunspots
dirtyfruit
Hollis (ex-pat)
Dubversion(ex-pat)
felixthecat (+mrfelixthecat)
newbie (according to the Tedix criteria)
nellyphant
bam bam
space-hopper


----------

